# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  شروط الحصول على الجنسية المصرية من الام المصرية

## elavocatowaleed

شروط الحصول على الجنسية المصرية من الام المصرية يشترط لحصول الطرف الاجنبى الجنسية المصرية من الام المصرية احضار ما يلى :-صحيفة الحاله الجنائية موجهه لمصلحة الجوازات والهجرة والجنسية. جواز سفر سارى للطرف الاجنبى عليه اقامة بالبلاد. لطالب الحصول على الجنسية المصرية - أربع صور فوتوغرافية 4×6.- شهادة الام والجد .- شهادة ميلاد طالب الجنسية . صورة من بطاقة الرقم القومى للام .ويمكن الاتصال على رقم من داخل مصر 01118727840 من خارج مصر 00201118727840

----------


## ميرا محمد

اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد في الاولين وفي الاخرين وفي الملا الاعلي الي يوم الدين
بب

----------

